# Oyster mushrooms



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

I found a pound an a half of them growing 9 feet up on a dead hickory on SAt. I didnt confirm them till now so I havent eaten any yet and they are getting dried out. Has anyone dried oyster shrroms or how do I preserve oysters? thanks


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Well its down to half a pound now. Spaghetti night took its toll on the population here. Hehe. I soaked the rest in saltwater and rinsed them. I have them drying on paper towels now and I think Ill dry the rest in my dehydrator. By the way these things are great tasting.


----------



## sargent (Oct 1, 2001)

Oyster Mushrooms can be found now esp. on downed and standing dead Aspen (popple). They are white to light beige, and grow in clumps. (Check out google click on images, type in Oyster Mushrooms for a picture). They grow only on the tree trunk never on the ground so dont pick anything growing on the ground. You also must get to them early cause the bugs like them too! Anyway after you get a load of them bring them home and cut them up in either chunks or finger strips. Get a big pot of water boiling and drop them in for about 3-4 minutes until they just start to boil. Then dump them in a colander and rinse them with cold water. Then, place them in a single layer on a flat cookie sheet and freeze them overnight. Once frozen they will break up into pieces and you can place them in a larger bag, and refreeze. Then when you want to use them on pizza, spaghetti or whatever you just grab a handful and they arent frozen in a big clump. Look for them in the fall on dead maple, when they will be a light silvery color.

good luck.


----------

